# Ecollar, where to get it?



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello, I have been struggling with my dog’s reactivity for a year now. We have been working with a better trainer now. A trainer that kind of gets our dog, and he has gotten him into a better position, in fact, a few weeks ago we take him to Albuquerque, and we have taken him to public places such as cafes here in Mexico, it was quite good in the summer, he would barely react to either one person or one dog but really sporadically. 
Turns out I went abroad for my PhD, but for personal and familiar reasons decided no to stay there. Yet I did spend some money on that trip (that I am still paying). 
We joined our trainer in Mexico once more after three weeks, which means, we joined again a month ago. 
But somehow my dog is being again really reactive with people (while on leash). Not sure why. We were much better in the summer. He could see people in a really short distance, we could interact. 
It could have been the time, or my trainer’s later ‘bright’ ideas or experiments with him. He has been putting another person at the group to walk him and she is really scare of him.
Anyway, I have been reading a lot about the Ecollar, and it sounds like a great deal cause it would help me and my sister to solidify his obedience and probably help us deal with his 'On again' reactivity. 
The thing is, the more he reacts, the more nervous we get when taking him out. Hence, we are starting the circle again. I dont want that again for our lives (he is 105lb and I am 105lb)

I am from Mexico, and getting a good Ecollar is expensive here, even if I get it through Amazon and have it ship to my relatives in Arizona. I make my living as a part time professor at the University (it helps my CV for later doctorates), but it is a terrible way to make money. Hence, I was thinking about getting a 60-70 dollar one from amazon, but the more I read and the more videos I watch, keep getting me into the idea of getting a Mini Educator or a Dogtra IQ plus or better the 280C. 
To be honest, affording either of the 'good ones' is out of my budget, I pay a monthly trainer, and I kinda live (Gas is really expensive here), but I do not want to put a cheap piece of trash on my dog’s neck, hence, I do wonder, would it be too bad to get either of them used in Ebay or at Collarclinic.com?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You need to get a new one. Dogtra Q Plus is excellent. If you get one used with a worn battery or collar, you will need to send it in for a replacement battery, which could run a lot with shipping. If you use a collar, absolutely work with a good trainer or it could make your dog worse.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> You need to get a new one. Dogtra Q Plus is excellent. If you get one used with a worn battery or collar, you will need to send it in for a replacement battery, which could run a lot with shipping. If you use a collar, absolutely work with a good trainer or it could make your dog worse.


That's what I feel, if I buy used I might end up with something bad... 

From the Mini Educator (which honestly is my favorite, but can make it into the budget), Dogtra 280 and Dogtra iq plus, the latest one is the cheapest at around $150. I could probably make it to that one. 

https://www.amazon.com/Dogtra-iQ-Plus-Remote-Trainer/dp/B00HDFBXF6 

But in the reviews in Amazon, they show a picture with a burn dog. Is it a deffective collar or probably a bad use of it? or is it bad to get it from amazon?

This the Dogtra 280c but refurbished or used, not sure. 

https://www.collarclinic.com/product/recondogtra280.html




I must also add, we would keep working with a trainer for this as well.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I personally wouldn't buy an e-collar off amazon. The company has a huge problem with counterfeit goods across many products. Especially ones that are not sold directly by amazon. I would try to find the best deal you can from a well known pet store or directly from the manufacturer's website. I agree you should buy new. You would get a warranty. 

I also would use caution with the idea of using an e-collar for reactivity. You will need to work with a trainer that is familiar with the proper use of an e-collar and be taught the proper use yourself. E-collars can be a very useful training tool but only if you used correctly. Incorrect/poor use of an e-collar can ruin a dog.

I personally(not an expert) don't think e-collars are the best tool for reactivity. 
You said you had made progress before you went abroad with training. I would fall back to that training as it worked. Having a handler with lack of confidence is likely a big part of your dogs setback.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Springbrz said:


> I personally wouldn't buy an e-collar off amazon. The company has a huge problem with counterfeit goods across many products. Especially ones that are not sold directly by amazon. I would try to find the best deal you can from a well known pet store or directly from the manufacturer's website. I agree you should buy new. You would get a warranty.
> 
> I also would use caution with the idea of using an e-collar for reactivity. You will need to work with a trainer that is familiar with the proper use of an e-collar and be taught the proper use yourself. E-collars can be a very useful training tool but only if you used correctly. Incorrect/poor use of an e-collar can ruin a dog.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I will look for other websites, probably petco or petsmart as well. The thing is that some sites like amazon have a friendlier platform for foreign cards from outside of the US, but I have bought from petco before. Educator and Dogtra have both their own websites, would it be better to buy directly from them?

My trainer suggested the Ecollar twice through the last 6 months, but I was reluctant, mainly because things were moving forward, the way we were working. 

We would keep working with our trainer as we have had through all the last few months. He has been gone for the last 6 days for a seminar or workshop, but I am going to get advice on the purchase of the Ecollar (I just like to also get some information from other places as well). I would like to first introduce the ecollar not for the reactivity issues but for obedience itself, to reinforce it (then the reactivity). 

Regarding confidence. We had a lot of confidence, but as soon as the barking/lunging started again around three weeks ago, I am not gonna lie, I have been nervous again (just like when this started the first time or worse). But I will work on that, I will keep working on that.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

@CAROLINM I want to clarify that when I wrote of an unconfident handler I wasn't meaning you. I was referring to what you wrote:
<_It could have been the time, or my trainer’s later ‘bright’ ideas or experiments with him.* He has been putting another person at the group to walk him and she is really scare of him.*_*>*

If she is afraid of him her fear travels down the leash thus making him feel there is something to be afraid of which in turn likely contributed to his fearful reactivity. 

I'm confident that going back to the basics of your foundation work that you will be successful moving forward with your boys reactivity issues.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Why not rent one?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I read the reviews for Dogtra IQ. With that many malfunctioning collars, they are either selling used ones or knockoffs. You can buy directly from the company and know you are getting a brand new unit and remote. The company is very responsive to customers, so unless they were rude, the customer service complaints don’t make sense either. They probably have a lot of people using collars for a month or two then returning for refunds, which could be why their return policy window is small.

That burn was caused by misuse. The collar needs to be tight enough that it can’t move on its own or by scratching and should never be placed directly under the neck. It should be on one side or the other below the ear and not near the soft skin of the neck. It also should not be used at a very high level or too much. That was owner error, caused by shocking the dog often in the same spot, probably at a high level. That is abuse. The collar should be moved several times a day from one side to the other if left on or should only be on for a short time. There are different ways to use it. One is only as a recall device, and once the dog is conditioned, it can be transitioned from shock to vibration. Another is for reactivity but if it’s not used properly, it can make it worse. Another is to reinforce training, using a low level of stimulation and on the dog for long periods of time, but used only when absolutely needed. If the dog is given an opportunity to respond to a command and doesn’t, a low level click should remind them to follow the direction. It must be paired with a perfectly timed command or the dog doesn’t understand why it is being stimulated. 

Please only get one if you are sure you can use it correctly. Used incorrectly, an ecollar can damage a dog. I have used one with a trainer, and now mine doesn’t need it at all. It should be temporary and used the way it’s meant to be used.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Look for a used Dogtra 1900. it's a solid collar and one that have used daily for a long time.

The replacement batteries are cheap.

There is one on Ebay for $95 right now.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Ebay is a fine source.

I like GunDogSupply- they really know the equipment and are an honest company.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Muskeg said:


> Ebay is a fine source.
> 
> I like GunDogSupply- they really know the equipment and are an honest company.


Yeah, I use GunDogSupply, too. They do a great job and always make sure they ship a training video with any e-collar you get.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Springbrz said:


> @*CAROLINM* I want to clarify that when I wrote of an unconfident handler I wasn't meaning you. I was referring to what you wrote:
> <_It could have been the time, or my trainer’s later ‘bright’ ideas or experiments with him.* He has been putting another person at the group to walk him and she is really scare of him.*_*>*
> 
> If she is afraid of him her fear travels down the leash thus making him feel there is something to be afraid of which in turn likely contributed to his fearful reactivity.
> ...





Ohh sorry. I misanderstood regarding the confidence. 



Thank you for your advice, what you are saying, makes me think that I should probably not *rush *into getting one (to get more knowledge and money). But I still think that I should get one, even if not rushing to get it. I know ruining my dog is a possibility *if *I do things wrong (which scares me badly), but I would be advised by a trainer (most likely will pay a few extra sessions at home once I get it).


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Muskeg said:


> Ebay is a fine source.
> 
> I like GunDogSupply- they really know the equipment and are an honest company.



Thanks so much, I will look for that website Gundogsupply... I have never bought from them.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Is Garmin a good brand? Reliable?



There are several models of that brand in Gundogsupply. But they do not seem as popular in most videos and websites I have seen, yet they many models and reviews are good. I still like the Mini Educator from what I have read, though. Our trainer uses dogtra (and that is the popular brand with Mexico's trainers).


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

We have a Garmin Sport Ultra (discontinued model). We've had it for about 5.5 years. It was the model our trainer used. It's a bit overkill in some features (multi dog use) but we chose it for the built in bark mode as nuisance barking is an issue. Customer support has been good. We needed a new battery just before warranty expired and they sent us a new one without question. 
The one thing I don't care for with our model is that there isn't the fine tuning of stim level some other models/brands have. Otherwise we have had good success and reliability with our Garmin. Once we had it the cost of another didn't justify trying another brand or model.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I have and use a Garmin E-Collar and absolutely love it. I got it at a store called Scheels. But they are obviously available online


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Ohh it's good to hear Garmin is also a good choice. But indeed I have read they have less levels, while most other brand go from 0 to 100 or 0 to 127. 



So far, options are:
https://www.gundogsupply.com/garmin-delta-xc.html


https://www.educatorcollars.com/educator-et-300-mini.html (There is a coupon and the final price is 160 right now)


https://www.collarclinic.com/product/recondogtra280.html




https://www.collarclinic.com/product/ReciQPlus.html




I am not longer in the idea of buying right now rushing. But probably within the next two to three weeks. 

Are they good options?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you are leaning toward the ET300 I'd say then go for it, even if it means waiting a bit. I have that model and have been very happy with it. Its several years old now, spent a fair bit of time submerged under water and still works perfectly.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

The ET300 is awesome.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

Nigel said:


> If you are leaning toward the ET300 I'd say then go for it, even if it means waiting a bit. I have that model and have been very happy with it. Its several years old now, spent a fair bit of time submerged under water and still works perfectly.



Thanks I guess I will wait, 



Even if it is the "mini educator", it works for large breed dogs, right? I believe there is a website where it is is considered as for small breeds and such...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have the mini educator for my GSD.It's called mini because of the small handset that's easier to hold.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> You need to get a new one. Dogtra Q Plus is excellent. If you get one used with a worn battery or collar, you will need to send it in for a replacement battery, which could run a lot with shipping. If you use a collar, absolutely work with a good trainer or it could make your dog worse.


 I have a dogtra, the batteries ARE replaceable. You can buy the batteries on Amazon or Ebay and also from Dogtra. Doesn't take a electrician to swap then out, just common sense.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

CAROLINM said:


> Thanks I guess I will wait,
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it is the "mini educator", it works for large breed dogs, right? I believe there is a website where it is is considered as for small breeds and such...


Yes, it'll work. The round hand set is different than most, it's easy to use though and the receiver on the collar is smaller than our other collar (dogtra), but it still offers a wide range of settings.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

E-Collar Technologies builds great stuff. A lot of the trainers that used Dogtra collars to start have switched to the Educator line.


----------



## CAROLINM (Mar 30, 2018)

David Winners said:


> E-Collar Technologies builds great stuff. A lot of the trainers that used Dogtra collars to start have switched to the Educator line.





Thanks.

I went straight for a New Mini Educator Et 300 (160 on the website with some offer), because what are credit cards for? hahaha. Bought it yesterday. 



I will probably get it by the end of next week or the beginning of the next one.



We will start with the ecollar in two or three weeks though, I will keep reading, viewing videos, and looking at the other owners in our class (2) that use the Ecollar It will be introduced for obedience first (nothing with reactivity).


For reactivity as advised here, we will do as we do with out trainer, though, I can not really afford a reaction against people (makes me really nervous lately). 



Any advise regarding the Ecollar in general or that model in specific, would be more than appreaciated.


----------

